# No Drivers For Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 in Win 7 64x !



## kane1999 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all

Today I Bought Microsoft Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard & Mouse !

But I have a Problem With (Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0)

I Can't Install it On My Win7 64x Cause There is No Drivers For it at all !

I got this Massage :










What can i do ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you install the software that came with it You can also download the latest version from their site: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/downloads

However they generally just work when you plug them in, so maybe you have something wrong with your Windows installation or a previous set of drivers that causing a problem.


----------



## kane1999 (Feb 18, 2009)

there is no drivers for this adapter .. 
it most run without any Driver Installation !


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What do the directions say?


----------

